# financial support for immigrants



## dfakhry (Nov 25, 2010)

Dears,
I need to know the eligibility of financial support for new skilled immigrants.
If we transfer our savings from our home country to an Australian bank, are we still eligible for child (family) assistance, and rent assistance when we start living in Australia?
Thank you


----------

